# Happy Halloween!!!!!



## Steamnutt (Apr 12, 2008)

The train crew on the Haunted Valley RR would like to wish everyone a Happy Halloween....











































Have a hauntingly good time!


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Eek! I'm a shakin' in mah boots! ('cept I'm not wearing any).


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

I think the engine crew needs a good meal.


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

It is better than last year!! It is even outside!!! WOW, I love it. I love the web fencing on your flat. Spooktacular!!!


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Happy Halloween right back at ya! The whole train looks great! Well, tonight will be the fourth year that we run the Halloween Train. This year we are actually running _two_ Halloween Trains so I get to have more fun while passing out candy to the kiddies!


----------



## Steamnutt (Apr 12, 2008)

Thanks to everyone for the comments. 
The management works their crew right to the bones........ 

Steve, I'd love to see pics of yours. I also have a second engine that will be decorated and painted for next years holiday. 

Dick, if you'd like to have us up for some photos ops on the MD Central, just let me know! 


Hope everyone had a Hauntingly Happy Halloween


----------

